# Goggle-Eye



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

What Lures do you guys use for Goggle-Eye?

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

A good old native night crawler on a long shanked hook!

Later in the summer I like to catch them with grasshoppers.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

The best goggle eye and smallmouth lure I ever used was a shyster. But about any small spinner with a tail will catch goggle eye, the slower the better always worked for me.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

They'll hit just about any live bait.
For artificial lures, I accidently catch them pretty often while using tube jigs for crappie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Rock, when you say goggle eye are you refering to a certain species of the perch family? There's a species of perch in our creeks around here we have always called goggle eyes.


----------

